
The first wireless flying robotic insect takes off - neo4sure
https://techxplore.com/news/2018-05-wireless-robotic-insect.html
======
digikata
[https://www.cia.gov/library/video-center/video-
transcripts/i...](https://www.cia.gov/library/video-center/video-
transcripts/insectothopter-the-bug-carrying-bug.html)

